

Sugar Coma - vinhnx
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/07/candy_crush_saga_the_most_addictive_game_since_angry_birds.html

======
mrgoldenbrown
This article doesn't even mention the part that prompted me to quit fairly
quickly - the overbearing virality. In order to advance, you must convince
other people to "assist" you. If you aren't willing to bully your friends into
playing the game, you get stuck after a few levels.

